# Ping CFS shafts.



## spongebob59 (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone know who makes these or are the Pings own? 

Wondering how they compare to KBS shafts,  if  a comparison is possible


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 17, 2017)

True Temper make them (at least they used to), no idea how they compare to other stuff.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks,  do you know what TT shaft they rebrand?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 17, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Thanks,  do you know what TT shaft they rebrand?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't tell you, was just from a conversation while in precision golf.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2017)

I have them in my i25 irons.  Fitted by Ping rep.  It was a close decision between them and kbs shafts.
Performance was pretty much identical and since cfs was not about Â£100 up charge I went with them.

I have been very happy with them.


----------



## MC72 (Feb 17, 2017)

KenL said:



			I have them in my i25 irons.  Fitted by Ping rep.  It was a close decision between them and kbs shafts.
Performance was pretty much identical and since cfs was not about Â£100 up charge I went with them.

I have been very happy with them.
		
Click to expand...

Had that shaft (CFS Stiff) in my Ping i20 irons, ended up having loft and lie checked as I was losing distance. Loft and lie were fine. Later in season at a demo day with flightscope I found out the reason for the lost distance was too much spin and a ballooning flight. I was also told the clubhead ( ping head helping ball in air) and shaft (CFS Shaft helping ball in air) combination was causing the issue with the spin & distance figures. The spin figure was 9000rpm on a 7iron. 

Changed to a different shaft with a heavier weight and I'm happier with the performance.


----------



## KenL (Feb 17, 2017)

9000 spin for a 7 iron id too high but this was you and not the shafts, no?

I play a links course and I don't find that these are spinny shafts.  Did you get fitted for these shafts in the first place?

What shafts did you change to?


----------



## MC72 (Feb 18, 2017)

KenL said:



			9000 spin for a 7 iron id too high but this was you and not the shafts, no?

I play a links course and I don't find that these are spinny shafts.  Did you get fitted for these shafts in the first place?

What shafts did you change to?
		
Click to expand...

same swing with 2 different shafts at the demo day gave different outcomes - lower spin, greater distance. Changed to KBS Tour 120g stiff shaft in the new irons and then onto Project X 115g shaft in current irons.


----------



## hovis (Feb 18, 2017)

MC72 said:



			same swing with 2 different shafts at the demo day gave different outcomes - lower spin, greater distance. Changed to KBS Tour 120g stiff shaft in the new irons and then onto Project X 115g shaft in current irons.
		
Click to expand...

the kbs will be lower  spin but with a spin rate of 9000!!!!  then thats the swing not the shaft.   without getting too technical different shafts simply present a different loft at impact.   people are of the illusion that it somehow causes the face to rub on the ball more. it doesn't


----------



## MC72 (Feb 18, 2017)

hovis said:



			the kbs will be lower  spin but with a spin rate of 9000!!!!  then thats the swing not the shaft.   without getting too technical different shafts simply present a different loft at impact.   people are of the illusion that it somehow causes the face to rub on the ball more. it doesn't
		
Click to expand...

In the previous post I mentioned "club head and shaft combination", the new clubs with new shafts lowered the spin rate, not purely changing shafts with the same heads. Everyone's swings are different so a shaft that suits one person might not suit another. A heavier shaft suits me better.


----------



## hovis (Feb 18, 2017)

MC72 said:



			In the previous post I mentioned "club head and shaft combination", the new clubs with new shafts lowered the spin rate, not purely changing shafts with the same heads. Everyone's swings are different so a shaft that suits one person might not suit another. A heavier shaft suits me better.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about a shaft suiting someone.   I'm saying that no matter what shaft you put in a club you aren't going to reduce the spin to optimal level when its spinning at 9000.   your lucky if a shaft makes 500 revs difference


----------



## MC72 (Feb 18, 2017)

hovis said:



			I'm not talking about a shaft suiting someone.   I'm saying that no matter what shaft you put in a club you aren't going to reduce the spin to optimal level when its spinning at 9000.   your lucky if a shaft makes 500 revs difference
		
Click to expand...

Go clean your ears I told you it was the shaft and head combination that was creating the excess spin level. High launch head, plus high launch shaft will equal high launch plus spin.

I've changed head and changed shaft and spin numbers have reduced.

Drop the bone.


----------



## hovis (Feb 18, 2017)

MC72 said:



			Go clean your ears I told you it was the shaft and head combination that was creating the excess spin level. High launch head, plus high launch shaft will equal high launch plus spin.

I've changed head and changed shaft and spin numbers have reduced.

Drop the bone.
		
Click to expand...

go and wash your ears.   i will say again.   get the lowest spinning head if you like.  the shaft your putting in to it makes chaff all difference to your spin.   your spin numbers have come down due to head design.   chaff all to do with the shaft.    it is not the combo of shaft head that has bought your spin to acceptable levels.   if you put the highest spinning shaft in your new low spinning iron head it will still be low.


----------



## MC72 (Feb 18, 2017)

hovis said:



			go and wash your ears.   i will say again.   get the lowest spinning head if you like.  the shaft your putting in to it makes chaff all difference to your spin.   your spin numbers have come down due to head design.   chaff all to do with the shaft.    it is not the combo of shaft head that has bought your spin to acceptable levels.   if you put the highest spinning shaft in your new low spinning iron head it will still be low.
		
Click to expand...

You don't build clubs, your knowledge to me means nothing. I've given my input. Dont respond.


----------



## KenL (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't understand why some people on here are SO hostile!

MC72 was only reporting what he found with those shafts/heads.

Let's move on...


----------



## hovis (Feb 18, 2017)

MC72 said:



			You don't build clubs, your knowledge to me means nothing. I've given my input. Dont respond.
		
Click to expand...

i dont build clubs? .   you sure!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 18, 2017)

Agreed,  got the answer I was after,  mods feel free to close this one. Ta.


----------



## hovis (Feb 18, 2017)

KenL said:



			I don't understand why some people on here are SO hostile!

MC72 was only reporting what he found with those shafts/heads.

Let's move on...
		
Click to expand...

and at the same time telling me to wash my ear out.   not hostile?    after reading my previous posts i dont see any hostility


----------



## KenL (Feb 18, 2017)

Over and out!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2017)

If you look on the Ping website (http://www.ping.com/clubs/ironsdetail.aspx?id=22550) you can check the different shafts for each iron and see how they compare in weight and launch


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 18, 2017)

The CFS is made by True Temper but is not a rebranded TT shaft, Ping design their own proprietary shafts and get them made by shaft manufacturers to Ping's specs. The current AWT 2.0 is made by Nippon for example.


----------



## KenL (Feb 18, 2017)

Great info Wildrover.

Any idea who made the silver tour shaft in my G30 driver?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 18, 2017)

KenL said:



			Great info Wildrover.

Any idea who made the silver tour shaft in my G30 driver?
		
Click to expand...

UST I believe.  It plays very similar to an elements chrome. Very good shaft and if the headata wasn't so loud I would still have one.


----------



## KenL (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks.  I have always felt that it is a good shaft. Impressed that Ping offered this as a free upgrade.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2017)

KenL said:



			Great info Wildrover.

Any idea who made the silver tour shaft in my G30 driver?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/1286090-ping-tour-shaft-made-by-ust-mamiya/


----------

